# vampire pleco



## winking skeever (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a nice 5-6in male looking for a female friend for him. Also what you guys think would be the best nutrition for my boy.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Never heard of those, but assuming they arent a type of royal pleco, algae in the tank. Blanched veggies, such as English Seedless Cucumbers and Zucchini are great too. Then theres a guy on here who sells good fish foods, he has like the best algae wafers ever. They might need driftwood as well, to suck on for their digestive track even if they arent panques (royals) it still might be a necessity.


----------



## winking skeever (Feb 2, 2012)

That's him in my avatar


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Vampire pleco = Leporicanthicus Galaxias = L007.....or.....L-029....
yours looks more like the L-29...
they are also called Galaxy plecos.....
they like lots of water current...i would suggest temps no more than 80...
they are actually omnivores...while mostly vegetarian ; hey like a good amount of meaty foods in their diet....i wouldn't bother with cukes...more nutrition in zuchini...try sweet potatoes too..algae wafers.....small chunks of fish or shrimp..
and get some Plecocaine too.....lol...
oh yeah....they do need the driftwood and some rocks for hiding places....
give them as dark of a environment as possible...lighter colors ten to keep their colors a bit washed out...with dark surroundings their base color will darken...even to being black..


----------



## winking skeever (Feb 2, 2012)

I need some of that cocaine


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea, one of those plecos that needs some meat huh? (Actually I am pretty sure all plecos are omnivores) Yea just do what lohachata said, hes got that good yo. Also my plecos that are like that absolutely go crazy for the spectrum wafers, and you can find those at most fish stores.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you are right A. T.....all plecos are actually omnivores...some prefer more meat and some veggie stuff...but they all eat both......

wink.....you can get Plecocaine from me...and algae wafers as well...
the caine is $5.00 per lb. plus shipping...the wafers are currently $8.00 per lb. plus shipping..i always try to keep shipping costs as low as i can...no sense in wasting money...


----------



## winking skeever (Feb 2, 2012)

Saw you have different sizes of the yayo what size is good for my boy


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yours being 5-6 inches i suggest #04...


----------



## winking skeever (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok I'm down how do I go about ordering the stuff


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea thats what I meant, get some plecocaine, wafers, and maybe even some spirulina from Lohachata, and as a treat I feed those spectrum wafers 1-2 times a week. Its always good to give them a great number of foods. Hes got amazing food, and it lasts forever, its super cheap for what you get. If you see Oto cats eating any prepared meals (other than veggies) you know you got good stuff (they eat his algae wafers). Id still get some drift wood too. 

Those samples were awesome too, next time I reorder theres a couple of those things my fish really like, and I will actually purchase them next time. Dont know when that will be, I am probably going to have to move soon (military) so I doubt I will be able to bring my fish with me (im crying), so it might be a while, but anyways, point is get your food from Loha. My cats even go crazy when they smell it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just PM me what you want...i will need your address to calculate shipping costs...USPS Priority shipping for 1 lb is $5.00....larger quantities will be a little more...
i prefer PayPal for payment..my paypal address is... " [email protected] "


----------

